# Heartworms - Heartguard



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi everyone! Boy, I haven't been here it seems, for ages and miss all of my fellow SMer's. Been really busy in general, particularly with the end of the school year - my son graduating HS and daughter finishing up 2nd grade and now that that's over I'll still have to deal with keeping THEM busy and entertained this summer which wont be easy with work...but I guess, such is life.... Anyway, hope your summer's off to a great start. :Sunny Smile:
I searched for Heartworms and Heartguard threads and found a couple from May. I learned a lot as they were very informative. But I do have additional questions and thought I'd start a new thread - 

First, what do you all think about Heartguard? I know there are other brands but I never used them on my previous dogs so I don't know.

More importantly, how many of you that USE heartguard for heartworm prevention actually give it to your malts the WHOLE YEAR and not just for 6 months? It seems that the general vet consensus now is advising to use for all of 12 months. When I had Spanky - my lab that passed away last year - I was only giving it to him 6 months out of the year as that is what my vet suggested. So I'm a bit confused.

Snowy will be 4 months old on Sunday, 4th of July :cheer: - I'm nostalgic for when he was a teeny baby but so happy and relieved to have the more critical weeks behind us - he weighs 5.8lbs. The vet wants me to start him off right away. He just had his 3rd round of shots on wed. and the vet said we should schedule his rabies at 6 months. I had no problem with the vet when I asked him to seperate his shots and rabies vaccinations. 
What do you think?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo & Hannah are on Heartguard. I give it to them April to Dec. usually. It depends on our weather. Sometimes May to Nov. They get tested in March or April every yr & then I start giving them the Heartguard. It's too cold here in the winter for Mosquitos & they aren't outside much anyway until Spring. Works for us to just do partial yr preventive. I also use the Frontline Plus the same way,just the summer mths. My vet doesn't know I use it this way. :blush:


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

Every one of my dogs have only been on Heartguard. I am extremely satisfied with the product. They get it year round, since we live in FL and we have never had a parasite issue. It also protects against other parasites in addition to the heartworm. My dogs will never get anything other


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't like Heartgard for toy breed dogs. Your dog must chew up the entire chew to get the medication. The medication in heartgard is contraindicated for dogs with liver issues (liver problems are rampant in Maltese) or for dogs with seizures (another disease common to our breed). It is also dosed in 25 lb increments for small dog. 

I prefer Interceptor. It is dose in an up to 10 lb or 11-25 lb size. It is a small taste tab that can be stuck down the dog's throat and need not be chewed. I feel it is a safer choice for our little toy breeds. 

Recommendations for heartworm prevention change over time. Here is a slideshow map. American Heartworm Society


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I have always used Heartgard for my Yorkies. I give it every month, year around. Mine eat their whole chew quickly every time..I always supervise to make sure they eat it all and don't steal each others. Never had any bad experiences with Heartgard and it is a very effective heartworm preventative. Sentinel & Interceptor are also great. I honestly don't think any of the three is bad..it just depends on what you are most comfortable with. I started Heartgard because it's what the vet sold in the small town that I'm originally from..I didn't hear about the other products until I went to college. I've just stuck with Heartgard because it is what I've always used.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Once again, a reminder that if you use Heartguard (Ivermectin), you should not use Comfortis:

COMFORTIS® and ivermectin interaction Safety Warning Notification


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Ladysmom said:


> Once again, a reminder that if you use Heartguard (Ivermectin), you should not use Comfortis:
> 
> COMFORTIS® and ivermectin interaction Safety Warning Notification


I did not know that, thanks Marj! 

Mine were on Heartguard, but we switched to Interceptor a while ago .. but this is still good to know!

ETA - I treat year round .... I haven't really thought about not ever treating for heartworm ... I might ask our vet about it. I do 'relax' the flea treatment in the winter months though - H & D were due for their Comfortis last week, but being the middle of winter, I decided to skip it for a couple of months.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Catherine... My experience with heartworms is from working at a vet hospital for over 4 years. I live in Iowa.. and heartworms are a serious issue here. Our vets recommended prevention year round for good reasons. Of course you know mosquitoes are the carrier. One of our employees saw mosquitoes in November.. and wow did we have tragedy after tragedy with people refusing to use it year round. All the time we would hear "my dog is an inside dog, only outside for a short time"... mosquitoes come inside.. Yes there were more cases with outside hunting type dogs but we had many cases of inside dogs getting heartworms. It only takes 1 mosquitoe to do the job. One client was so so shocked that his Boston Terrier got heartworms.. he gave prevention 9 months out of the year faithfully..but changed his mind after this experience. A dog can be young or old it doesn't matter.. that is why your vet is suggesting to start now. There are some great posts on SM about this subject.. I like the info about heartgard verses interceptor.. interesting..


----------

